# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Inversiones, modernización y riguroso mantenimiento de las centrales nucleares españolas

## Jonasino

> Viernes, 26 Febrero 2016 
>     Última actualización: Viernes, 26 Febrero 2016 
> 
> La Sociedad Nuclear Española (SNE) ha celebrado la Jornada "Las centrales nucleares en 2015. Experiencias y perspectivas", en la que se han presentado los resultados de cada una de estas instalaciones, celebrándose a continuación la Asamblea anual en la que se elige a la nueva junta directiva de esta Asociación. 
> 
> Jornada centrales nucleares 2016
> 
> Entre los datos que se han hecho públicos en la jornada destacan los aportados por UNESA, que indican que de los 281.220 millones de kWh generados en 2015, 57.201 provienen del parque nuclear español, lo que representa que, con un 7,3% de potencia eléctrica instalada, se ha producido el 20,3% de la electricidad consumida. Según datos de UNESA, durante el año 2015 se ha observado un cambio de tendencia positivo en el consumo de un 1,8% respecto al año 2014, después de cuatro años consecutivos de disminución.
> 
> ...


Fuente: https://www.sne.es/images/stories/re...016%20Rev0.pdf

----------

F. Lázaro (26-feb-2016),REEGE (28-feb-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Los resultados de numerosos proyectos de investigación internacionales sobre el envejecimiento de los materiales así como la experiencia de operación demuestran que es técnicamente viable operar las centrales nucleares más allá de su plazo inicial de diseño, manteniendo los mismos niveles de seguridad y fiabilidad.
> 
> stator del alternador
> 
> La operación a largo plazo, es decir, más allá del periodo inicialmente considerado en su diseño, es una práctica habitual en países como Estados Unidos, Bélgica, Holanda, Hungría, Rusia o Suiza. En la construcción de los nuevos reactores de Generación III, uno de los requisitos considerados en su diseño es el de autorizar la explotación durante 60 años desde la puesta en operación de las mismas.
> 
> Esta práctica como estrategia energética presenta numerosas ventajas: proporciona independencia y diversificación del abastecimiento energético; genera electricidad estable y de manera continua; ayuda a la reducción de las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero y favorece el mantenimiento de la capacidad tecnológica de la industria nuclear española y del empleo altamente cualificado, estable y con visión de largo plazo.
> 
> En España, el periodo de funcionamiento de una central nuclear no tiene plazo fijo. Las autorizaciones de explotación se renuevan periódicamente tras la evaluación del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear y la aprobación por parte del Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...etica-nacional

----------


## termopar

> *Las centrales viejas disparan la alarma nuclear en Europa*
> 
> Recientemente ha saltado la los medios de comunicación la noticia de que el estado alemán de Renania del Norte Westfalia ha comprado millones de tabletas de yodo para repartir entre la población como medida preventiva ante la posibilidad de una catástrofe nuclear en dos reactores belgas. Este estado es el más poblado de Alemania, y tiene frontera con Bélgica. La compra de pastillas de yodo es síntoma de la grave preocupación que genera en la población y en las autoridades el alargamiento de la vida de las centrales nucleares belgas de Doel y Tihange.
> 
> La historia de los fallos en las centrales nucleares belgas viene de atrás. Se encuentran entre las nucleares que más paradas no programadas tienen del mundo, según un informe de la Agencia Internacional de Energía Atómica (AIEA), lo cual da una idea de la cantidad de incidentes que han sufrido estas centrales. La energía nuclear supone el 55% de la electricidad que consume Bélgica, lo cual convierte a este país en uno de los más dependientes del átomo en todo el mundo, solamente por detrás de países tan nuclearizados como Francia. Ni que decir tiene que la actual situación de alerta antiterrorista agrava la situación y la preocupación por la seguridad, aunque el riesgo y el temor por la seguridad debido al mal funcionamiento de estas centrales vienen de muy atrás.
> 
> Gracias a la presencia de los verdes en el gobierno belga, en el año 2002 fijó 2015 como la fecha final de cierre de los reactores de Doel y Tihange. Con ello el gobierno belga pretendía que al cumplir los 40 años, los reactores nucleares se cerraran. Si esa decisión se hubiera llevado adelante, se hubieran puesto en marcha los planes requeridos de alternativas energéticas para afrontar la situación. Sin embargo el el año 2009 un gobierno de signo conservador revocó la decisión, y decidió alargar la vida de los reactores nucleares hasta el año 2025, dando 10 años más de vida a los reactores de lo que se considera su “vida útil”. En esta decisión está el origen de la actual situación de miedo a un accidente nuclear que se extiende en Bélgica, Holanda y Alemania.
> 
> La situación de las nucleares belgas es una lección y expone una situación que no debe repetirse. Y de ella debemos extraer lecciones en España. Si la decisión del año 2002 del gobierno belga de cerrar las centrales nucleares se hubiera mantenido, hoy el país tendría alternativas energéticas para hacer frente a las necesidades de los ciudadanos. Sin embargo, y debido a la irresponsable revocación de la misma, hoy se encuentra inmerso en la dependencia de unas centrales nucleares peligrosas, para sus ciudadanos, su medio ambiente y también para los países vecinos.
> ...


Referencia: http://blogs.publico.es/malas-hierba...ear-en-europa/

y entre las de España, los portugueses están preocupados por Almaraz:




> *El futuro de la central de Almaraz*
> 
> Almaraz. En árabe significa "encuentro". Pero si le preguntan a cualquier ciudadano quizás lo asocie más con lo contrario: el desencuentro que genera la polémica entre los que están a favor y en contra de las centrales nucleares.
> 
> En este pequeño pueblo cacereño -menos de 2.000 habitantes- se encuentra la central más antigua de las que hay en activo en España. Dos reactores que suministran el 7% de la energía que consume nuestro país, refrigerados por las aguas del río Tajo que bajan un tanto revueltas en su finiquito portugués. 
> 
> A los vecinos peninsulares no les acaba de gustar eso de tener una nuclear a poco más de 100 kilómetros de la frontera.El enésimo incidente registrado en la central llevó al Parlamento portugués a aprobar por unanimidad, el pasado 29 de abril, una petición al Gobierno español para cerrar Almaraz "por representar un riesgo inaceptable para las poblaciones fronterizas".
> 
> Los ambientalistas lusos llevan años alertando de que el recalentamiento del agua y las emisiones no controladas de la central están alterando la fauna y flora del río con consecuencias imprevisibles, circunstancia negada por las autoridades españolas. El calor recuece estos días las calles de este pueblo casi sin árboles, ordenado, limpio y tranquilo. Lo único anormal es la vista de los 'huevos' de la central, como le llaman los moradores a las cúpulas blancas que coronan los sarcófagos de hormigón que albergan los reactores nucleares. 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/economia/2016/...d108b45a5.html

----------


## Jonasino

Termopar dixit:"PD: yo solo aporto DATOS, DATOS y más DATOS."




> Referencia: http://blogs.publico.es/malas-hierba...ear-en-europa/
> 
> Referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/economia/2016/...d108b45a5.html


Autor de los "DATOS" referencia (1): (Mundialmente reputado investigador)




> Juan López de Uralde
> Político
> Juan Antonio López de Uralde Garmendia, conocido habitualmente como Juantxo López de Uralde, es un activista y político ecologista español, miembro y coportavoz de Equo. Wikipedia


Autor de los "DATOS" referencia (2): (Conocido científico aspirante a los Nobel):




> La iglesia del Santo Daime gira en torno a un trabajo espiritual que tiene como objetivo alcanzar el auto-conocimiento y la experiencia de Dios o del Yo Superior Interno. Para ello se utiliza, dentro de un contexto ritual considerado sagrado, la bebida enteógena sacramental conocida como ayahuasca y que fue rebautizada por el Maestro Irineo como Santo Daime.
> 
> Santo Daime es un culto cristiano que surgió en el estado brasileño de Acre, en la Amazonia, en los comienzos del siglo XX. Su fundador fue Raimundo Irineu Serra, llamado por sus contemporáneos Padrino Irineu y por sus seguidores de hoy día Mestre Irineu.
> 
> En palabras de Juan Carlos de la Cal, fundador de la Iglesia del Santo Daime en España, «el DMT está presente en casi todos los vegetales y seres vivos, así que, por la misma regla de tres, deberían prohibir los tomates».
> 
> Unas 200 personas son miembros en activo del Santo Daime en España y es difícil estimar el número que ha probado alguna vez la ayahuasca en nuestro territorio, aunque todos los entrevistados sitúan vagamente la cifra en «varios miles».
> 
> http://www.yorokobu.es/aya-2014-ibiza/

----------

F. Lázaro (22-ago-2016)

----------

